# COLOUR??



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

*Having seen the options in the pricelist......*​
Brilliant black68.70%Condor grey, metallic68.70%Dakar beige, metallic11.45%Brilliant red68.70%Deep Sea blue, pearl effect68.70%Dolphin grey, metallic710.14%Garnet red, pearl effect45.80%Phantom black, pearl effect710.14%Mauritius blue, pearl effect57.25%Silver, metallic710.14%Sahara silver, metallic00.00%Petrol blue, pearl effect710.14%Deep Sea green, pearl effect (audi Exclusive)11.45%Venetian purple, pearl effect (audi exc)22.90%Elderberry, pearl effect (audi exc)11.45%Black cherry, pearl effect (audi exc)34.35%


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

The colours in this pricelist are not perfect... if anyone can post pics of cars in these colours it would be great...


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Tough question. Really don't know yet. Thinking over the weekend.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mmmmmm, I need to see the real deal as they dont look right in print/on the net.

However im thinking Phantom black roof with Garnet red body.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Initial thoughts are Deep Sea Blue or Sahara Silver. But it is impossible to judge on the screen. I would really like Elderberry. But that's an enormous waste of money.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

could have sat nav for that


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep, my thoughts exactly. And I defo want that.

We need a another poll though - which leather colour!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Surprised there's no white option, it's supposed to be the new black don't u know! Also, the shooting brake concept was white, thought they might have stuck the option in. Venetian Purple looks pretty good, although you obviously can't beat Cherry Black


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Yeah, no white. I am surprised too.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Beige!
Tailor it with a brown cordrouy (sic) and yellow stiched interior and vomit


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

agenTT said:


> Yeah, no white. I am surprised too.


Strange, coz the germans have the choice of white.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

After two Avus's I might go crazy and go for Dolphine Grey with a light grey Nappa 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

agenTT said:


> Yeah, no white. I am surprised too.


But Wak is planning of keeping his MK1 TT so there was no reason to bring this colour in the UK. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mk2 will probably look better/chunkier in the more solid colours I think.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

It'll be phantom black with red leather for me 8)

If white was available I'd be SERIOUSLY tempted 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jam225 said:


> It'll be phantom black with red leather for me 8)


Yeh with 2 piece 9x19" wheels and 255/35ZR19" tyres and a HGP Brake system upgrade. :wink:










Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is that you in the picture, Hans? 

Welcome back.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Is that you in the picture, Hans?
> 
> Welcome back.


God no, i don't like shiny suits. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hans, In your opinion does it look loads better in the metal as the pic's aint doing it for me. At the moment I'd go for the shooting brake every time.

Maybe an RS version in yellow or burnt orange could tempt me


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

L7 said:


> Hans, In your opinion does it look loads better in the metal as the pic's aint doing it for me. At the moment I'd go for the shooting brake every time.
> 
> Maybe an TTS version in yellow or burnt orange could tempt me


I looks loads better in the metal :wink: i can asure you.
Some colors are not working on the new TT IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Out of interest, which colours do not, in your opinion? There are so strange ones: sahara silver, dakar biege.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

> However im thinking Phantom black roof with Garnet red body.


Tosh - is your QS Garnet red?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Out of interest, which colours do not, in your opinion? There are so strange ones: sahara silver, dakar biege.


Brilliant Red, Metallic Silver, Metallic Dakar beige.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Good. Not Deep Sea Blue then. Phew!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Good. Not Deep Sea Blue then. Phew!


Dark colors work very well for the new TT. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ali_2006TT said:


> > However im thinking Phantom black roof with Garnet red body.
> 
> 
> Tosh - is your QS Garnet red?


QS red is misano pearl.


----------

